# Jinenkan: Takagi vs. Shinden in Los Angeles



## Peter Steeves (Oct 16, 2004)

For anyone who may be interested, the Jinenkan dojo in Los Angeles is having a workshop to take a detailed look at the differences/similarities of Takagi Yoshin Ryu and Shinden Fudo Ryu as they've been taught to us by Manaka Unsui Sensei in Japan.

If you're looking for an added comparison reference to your own notes, or want to see how these two schools compare, this should be an interesting couple of days.

Dates are Sat & Sun November 13 & 14.

There is some information in the PDF File 

(Right click, and Save Target As...)


----------

